# As an EMTBer, what does your bike stable look like?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

What did your bike stable look like before the arrival of the emtb?

What does it look like now?

What do you think it will be 3-5 years from now?


Curious how this saga unfolds. I'm wondering what gets ridden these days and how that's evolving. Many emtbs in the future, mix emtb/analog? Hopefully a long future of biking ahead.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Sold my Pivot Shuttle so it is like this:

Specialized Levo SL
Ibis Ripley (prob need a Ripmo or SJ EVO instead)
Specialized Creo SL (new today)
BMC Team Machine SLR01 Road Bike
Santa Cruz Stigmata Gravel Bike
Trek Farley 9.6 Carbon Fatbike

Future- this is about it. I still like riding regular bikes and keeping my fitness as high as possible at my age and as free time allows.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Current stable
Intense Tazer MX.
New Ibis Ripmo AF
GT Transeo flat bar road bike
Nashbar 29er SS

I’ll get a new enduro ebike once battery technology gets a little better.


----------



## boellefisk (Nov 16, 2020)

Orbea rise
Whyte g170
Propain spindrift 
Commencal ht am 
Whyte 120s


----------



## 938509 (9 mo ago)

I've considered buying one but the only reason I would get an e-bike personally is to continue riding during injury or weave in a day of e-bike a week during recovery from normal riding. I would never get rid of one of my bikes to replace with the e-bike but it would be a cool addition.

Guerilla Gravity Megatrail
Transition TR11
Transition PBJ
Insert E-Bike?

Edit: I'm actually think the Kenevo would be pretty cool since I'm a 27.5 fan... I just personally hate the feel of 29ers 😅


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Orbea Rise
Salsa La Cruz gravel
Reeb HT

Sold an Intense Primer 29 and a Transition Covert 29 to help fund the eMTB


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pivot Firebird29
Pivot Mach 6
S-Works Turbo Levo
Transition TR11
Dartmoor Player6

Got an ebike to ride with the guys who have converted. It's a good rest day bike, for really long rides, and for doing DH laps.


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Stumpjumper Comp Carbon
Orbea Rise H15 
Echoing others: getting older (been riding since the 80s) and my joints sometimes don't like those long climbs, and ride with others who have ebikes, Stumpy for all the other rides. 
Future is retiring soon which means a lot more ride time and trips.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Specialized Levo (2019)
GG Gnarvana
Revel Ranger
Trek Checkpoint SL6


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Two bikes and a 1995 Ford F150.


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

Juansan said:


> Two bikes and a 1995 Ford F150.


2019 polygon n-9
2008 Trek
2003 ironhorse med
2003 ironhorse small
1996 proflex
How many people own 20 year old bikes


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Kenevo SL is my only bike at the moment. Spent all my money on it. Lol


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

2021 Specialized Turbo Levo Comp
2020 Why Cycles S7 Ti hardtail
1998 Specialized Rockhopper SS / beater (full rigid)

I honestly am having so much fun on my eBike I don't know how long the Why S7 will last. After 30+ years of serious-ass mountain biking, I have nothing left to prove to anyone and am just out to enjoy the ride.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Orbea Rise
Ibis Exie
Ibis Ripley V4
Ibis Ripmo
Collage C60 roadie

Will probably mix in a full fat e-bike in the future (not that I really want one) to be able to keep up with my 85nm buddies or for when being up in the big mountains.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Francis Cebedo said:


> What did your bike stable look like before the arrival of the emtb?
> 
> What does it look like now?
> 
> ...


Now thats a stable. I don't see any green bikes. I think you need a green one.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

*Was:*
Freeride bike
Trail bike
SS bike
Fat bike

*Now:*
Enduro bike
Gravel bike
SS bike
Fat bike

*Future:*
Enduro bike
Electrify the Gravel bike
SS bike
Electric FS Fat bike


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Current:
Trail bike
Am/enduro bike
Gravel bike

future:
Gravel bike
E-enduro bike for self shuttle laps? 
trail bike?
Am/Enduro bike?

Basically I could see having an e-bike that still handles like a bike for doing self shuttles, riding on recovery days/when injured like some others have pointed out, but have not plans to stop riding regular bikes and would need to evaluate how that impacts the fleet. Would like something along the lines of a Kenevo SL but with a little more power and battery capacity.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I have a green bike.
=sParty


----------



## rcrocha (Jul 7, 2008)

Kelly Parker said:


> 2019 polygon n-9
> 2008 Trek
> 2003 ironhorse med
> 2003 ironhorse small
> ...


I have a 1994 Marin Eldridge Grade. I just use it to commute though. I did use it with a trail a bike on trails with my kids though. but that was a a while ago.


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

Last herd "pre-e":

2017 Trek Domane SLR Disc (flat bar road bike)
2018 Trek Farley C (fat)
2019 LaMere 29+ Boost (plus)
2020 Trek Top Fuel (XC-DC)

Current herd:

2017 Trek Domane SLR Disc (flat bar road bike)
2019 Specialized Chisel (XC-DC), HT "with benefits" (SID SL Ultimate, Redshift suspension seatpost)
2021 Specialized Epic HT (XC-DC), HT "with benefits" (SID SL Ultimate, Redshift suspension seatpost)
2019 Haibike FatSix 8.0 (e-Fat)
2022 Norco Fluid VLT A1 (e-DC)

All non-e bikes are frame up custom builds. E-bikes are pretty modified.

Ride year round in Alaska. Have gone exclusively to e-fat in winter, summer is about 75% not, 25% e-bike. Love this current line-up. Thought I would have trouble staying on my non-e bikes in summer - but not an issue. Tend use the e-bikes on "recovery" days (not that what I do really needs _that)_. Still thoroughly enjoy any day on a bike - regardless of ride type or gear selection.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My emtb is the sole ride in my stable. Even the car is gone. Sold my beloved 1UP bike hitch rack, and just ride to the trailhead, or to a friend's for carpool if it's further than ridable. I'm okay with up to 20 miles each way, plus a 10 mile ride on top, making for 50+ mile rides. The most serious damage my ebike took in its first few years of riding was from transporting it by car.

I ditched all the fast and light bikes, as I don't race and the motor assist fills in for such desires. I ditched all the bikes that were fragile and ditched all the wonder-materials, as I hated the costly nature of these aspects. I basically "min-maxed", getting the highest value stuff in what I'd consider to be a do-all bike capable of exploring the paths less traveled in the mountains. It'd be a basic 3kish enduro bike if not for the motor, battery, sensors, and interface.

I have 10k miles on the ebike's odo. Not all is roses though. The bike is a bit haggard. I busted the Shimano display's clamp in a weird otb/wash-out, the Shimano external battery needs to have its contacts regularly cleaned, else I get increasingly frequent errors that force me to power it off and back whenever it happens mid-ride. I suspect that the vibration from riding has damaged things; the battery has quite a bit of wiggle room now, which exacerbates the issue. The bike's geo and lack of stiffness reminds me of when 29ers first entered the scene, with longer chainstays and things not properly scaled up to the forces the bigger bike sees. People are amusingly responding to these problems in similar ways, throwing money at lightweight alternatives (with 29ers, the biggest thing was carbon rims).

Before the emtb, I had quite a sizeable stable, satisfying my urge to try out the many types of bikes: road, fixie, cx, hardcore steel singlespeed, xc race HT, xc race FS, casual xc/trail, AM, enduro, bike park, etc. I even bought bikes to try out diff trends like: wheel size, wide/plus tires, susp linkage, modern geo, new standards and materials (metric lightweight coil shock), etc. I've no urge for this anymore. I want do-all capability in a simple, reliable, and economical package. I even carried all the bikes I sold off by using my emtb to drop off the boxes, even including some unpaved hills in the route.










Only bike I'm interested in is something that can serve as a better replacement to my current ebike. Currently, my brain wants a Whyte E-180, while my heart wants a '22 Canyon Spectral:ON. The compromise between the two is a Marin Alpine Trail E2, with the Polygon Mt Bromo N7, Vitus E-Sommet, and Nukeproof Megawatt as alternatives. I'd rather wait a couple of years for things to further refine, as I expect the Whyte, Levo, '22 Spectral, etc. way of battery mounting will be the way forward and more standardized.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Current:
Do it all bike: Custom Ripmo AF
Son's Bike: Transition Covert 26"
Vintage collector/indoor trainer bike: Cannondale Hardtail 26"
Family shared ebike river/pool/concert/kid's first job shuttle: RadWagon
Moto: KTM 2 stroke

Future 1-2 years:
Analog bike shared with son: Custom Ripmo AF
Lightweight Ebike shared with son: Similar to Levo SL but with more modern geo ala Ripmo or Sentinel. 40 lb target weight.
Vintage collector/indoor trainer bike: Cannondale Hardtail 26"
Family shared ebike river/pool/concert/kid's first job shuttle: RadWagon
Moto: Plated 4 stroke dual sport


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

I will provide a list later.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

2 bikes

(Plus 1 Toyota RAV and 1 Honda Wave 110 in garage)

Past:
Campy/steel road bike guy (many many years)
Turner 5-Spot, Sultan, Czar guy (many years)
Haibike guy - commuter and mountain bike (2 yrs)

Present:
2021 Trek Rail 9.7
1993 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 (Travel bike)


----------



## bikerbassist (Nov 23, 2020)

Good thread...
Mine is pretty pared down...
Orbea Rise M10
Pivot Trail 429..( awesome nimble regular bike..not as much of a tank as the Orbea....)
Having one of each kicks my ass when needed....


----------



## bryanc (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok, here's my list.

2022 Levo Comp Alloy,
21 Stumpjumper 
19 Diverge
19 Giant Escape Hybrid
Old 26" Surly 1x1 that I never ride

I have been recovering from a knee injury since January. I have been riding the Levo exclusively since, with permission from my Dr of course. Future plans are uncertain mostly due to my extremely slow recovery process. If I heal up OK, I'll keep them all as is and probably won't buy another bike for some time. If not, I may have to liquidate all the non-ebikes and become a full time ebiker. Time will tell.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Juansan said:


> I will provide a list later.


Haha. I got email notification of the text in this reply and was intrigued. lolol.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This was my stable for a couple weeks, and a good one at that.

SCOR 4060 LT and SCOR 4060 Z LT. 160/170mm travel bikes, virtually identical spec and geometry with just one key difference.

I rode them a bunch back to back. Conclusions:

SCOR sill grow, grow, grow
The Assegai is a legendary tire and will unseat the Minion DHF. But it sucks on analog climbs.
The analog is more poppy, more maneuverable, stops better, etc, etc. Subtle but it's there.
I was often too tired at the start of downhills on the analog. Hard to be sharp and fresh without a break
Literally 3x the descending/exploring with the E with the same time/effort.


----------



## Ridnw/bear (Jul 11, 2005)

Ebikes
2020 Intense Tazer
2022 Giant Trance X Advanced E+ 0
2017 Trek Super Commuter

Retro Bikes
2021 Intense Primer 29
2016 Intense Uzzi 275
2020 Otso Voytek Fat bike
2014 Trek Madone road bike

I will have the Giant Trance ebike on Saturday. I love my Tazer and have it built up to be a burley self-shuttle rig. The Trace Ebike will be my long day Trail Ebike. I do not plan to stop riding retro-bikes but I just turned 50 and after 30 years of riding, I am enjoying having both analog and electric bikes on call for whatever riding I am looking for on any given day. I still like the burn in my legs that a retro-bike gives me but also love the full body fatigue that I get from self-shuttle laps.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> 2021 Trek Rail 9.7
> View attachment 1983089


Did you have your battery warrantied, because it fell out while riding? Wondering about the non-matching paint.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> Did you have your battery warrantied, because it fell out while riding? Wondering about the non-matching paint.


It is key-locked with side access and I have never heard of one falling out. Have you? My bike has the stock 'root beer ano' battery cover. Other colors are offered by Trek for $99


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Thinking about this a bit more...IF I went full-fat again, I'd likely get the Yeti next. I only have one friend who e-bikes. I convinced him to get a Levo SL since he does not like the weight/feel of full fats. If a couple of buddies (who currently detest e-bikes) end up with them, I'd get a Yeti full fat. Then I think it would be over for me, and I'd have been sucked into the dark side forever.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Thinking about this a bit more...IF I went full-fat again, I'd likely get the Yeti next. I only have one friend who e-bikes. I convinced him to get a Levo SL since he does not like the weight/feel of full fats. If a couple of buddies (who currently detest e-bikes) end up with them, I'd get a Yeti full fat. Then I think it would be over for me, and I'd have been sucked into the dark side forever.


If you got that Yeti, and let your buddies ride it, they may end up buying one too.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Colorado is a bit different. Some have ridden them but scoff at them as being for the lazy, unfit, old, and disabled. That attitude is very slow to change. There are a large number of uber-fit cyclists here too. I'd happily buy one but most of my rides would be solo, which suits me okay. I like to go deep into the backcountry and just ride and enjoy the experience and the views, and I am used to solo rides.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Prior to the arrival of the E?
-An old steel frame with a rigid fork that I converted to a belt drive with an IGH. 
-Prior to that was all manor of bikes dating back to the inception of commercially available MTB's.
-A couple of old klunkers

Current?
-Surly Bridge Club - some call it flat bar gravel, I call it a retro MTB, and use it for all type of riding.
-Bulls E-Stream Evo - 160/150 travel, Brose S-Mag motor, Brose 750wh battery, alum frame
-A couple of old klunkers

Future?
-Maybe a 29er hardtail in place of the Bridge Club
-Maybe a Trek E-Caliber with removable motor/battery
-Maybe a long travel E with a "real" 750w motor pushing the limits of the American Class 1 system
-A couple of old klunkers


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

Good/interesting thread! My fleet is as follows:

Orbea Rise Hydro
Alchemy Arktos
Stanton Sherpa Ti

Got the Rise less than a month ago so we will see how this plays out. If I had to guess, I'm thinking the Arktos would probably be the one to go. Love it, but there is more overlap with it and the Rise and the Sherpa just makes the same trails more interesting. But thinking I won't sell any of them


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

Coupons89 said:


> I've considered buying one but the only reason I would get an e-bike personally is to continue riding during injury or weave in a day of e-bike a week during recovery from normal riding. I would never get rid of one of my bikes to replace with the e-bike but it would be a cool addition.
> 
> Guerilla Gravity Megatrail
> Transition TR11
> ...


My Levo experience reminds me of having a pet and then having kids. I thought I loved my pets a lot and then I had kids and the meaning of love intensified. I loved my Trek Fuel Ex and have great memories but I haven't taken it out since I bought the Levo. I did NOT see this happening - ever. I don't understand how one can own both a decent pedal and a decent pedal assist and go back and forth. Nothing against the pedal only but I find the assist to be so much more satisfying and just fun. I guess it all depends on how you ride the assist.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

2018 Ripmo
2018 Farley 9.8
2021 Rise M20

Happy with the variety now and for the foreseable future....


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

So true - when you alternate, it feels like you are stuck in quicksand when you get up and sprint on your non-assist, sort of a heavy, dead sensation.


----------



## jackshack (May 11, 2011)

Jack7782 said:


> So true - when you alternate, it feels like you are stuck in quicksand when you get up and sprint on your non-assist, sort of a heavy, dead sensation.


LOL - have you ever jumped on a trampoline for a bit and then tried jumping when you are back on the ground? You'd swear that you gained 100 lbs.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Interesting. I suppose I would feel the same if I had an ebike for long enough to get used to it. The last one I rented was in St George Utah and I couldn’t get off that thing fast enough. So heavy it ruined the ride. It just wasn’t nimble and felt like crap. It was a Pivot Shuttle. Way too much power for those mesa top rides. Had to ride it in eco so it wasn’t too jerky. Maybe if I had it back home where an ebike can be taken on over 3,000’ vert rides and take advantage of that power. I’m pretty sure that I would enjoy a light weight lower power style ebike though, as long as it’s about 40 lbs max.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> It is key-locked with side access and I have never heard of one falling out. Have you? My bike has the stock 'root beer ano' battery cover. Other colors are offered by Trek for $99







Plenty more sources if you search for it. The latch has a few millimeters of play even when locked. Since it's hand-assembled, the battery mounting brackets might be spaced a bit too loosely apart from the factory.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

pump track - Transition PBJ
trail (local) - Yeti SB115
trail - Yeti SB130
emtb - Orbea Rise M10
bike park - '22 Trek Session


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Some of you guys with 3-6 high end bikes at once! That’s some commitment with $15-30k worth of bikes. Haha


----------



## johnny_boy02 (10 mo ago)

Nothing but the ebike currently. But I’m already itching to buy a hard tail. Haven’t had one since I stopped ridding many years ago and would like to put some time on a modern version.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I have my Turbo Levo and SC 5010! Both in yellow


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)

2021 Trek Rail
1995 Cannondale Super-V 1000 carbon
1940 Schwinn Excelsior, mid-70's Araya steel rims, 50's bendix manual 2spd rear hub Atom front drum brake


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Battery said:


> I have my Turbo Levo and SC 5010! Both in yellow
> 
> View attachment 1983943


If you want a long travel bike you can get the Kenevo SL and really have the trifecta of banana bikes. Lol


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

RBoardman said:


> If you want a long travel bike you can get the Kenevo SL and really have the trifecta of banana bikes. Lol


I thought about that too! My buddy sells Specialized ebikes and has a leftover 21 Expert model for $2k off sticker. Can't say I need a K SL just yet but it's always tempting to add another yellow bike to the mix haha!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

^ This was in 2018, 5 months after I got the emtb. Took a pic after I gave it its first full cleaning. The emtb made all those bikes redundant. They haven't been ridden since they were cleaned either, while the ebike was in the easiest to grab position.

2014 Spesh Enduro 29er, 2014ish Niner ROS9, 2017ish Yeti SB5c. All very desirable bikes, but the motor is just so much of a game changer. I wanted to try new geo, so I got a 2019 Cannondale Jekyll 27.5 and commissioned a custom geo frame. The choice between modern geo and motor was tough, but motor turned out to offer way more opportunity for the kind of riding I like. I vowed to get an emtb with modern geo next, preferably without the problems of extra long chainstays. Marin Alpine Trail E2 was the first one with geo I liked in size medium (435mm CS and 1235mm WB).

Emtbs weren't very cool back in 2018, so I pretty much opened up to full geek mode, by getting a thickly padded saddle (SMP Hybrid). Turned out that having extra padding in the saddle let me go without chamois, so that was another game changer for me, being able to ride in plain clothes. Didn't like the hostility of bike crowds, so I further distanced myself from warrior-elitist mindsets. Stopped calling myself cyclist and mountain biker, and instead just a human that liked bikes. I slowly woke to the idea of less car dependency too, with the seed that Donald Shoup planted in me with his work on the "high cost of free parking". Not Just Bikes, a youtube channel, inspired me further.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Main ride 
95% of my rides
Evil Offering v.2
Back up only when my main bike is down
Knolly 27.5 Endorphin

Fat bike 
Rocky Mountain Blizzard

EBike
2021 Turbo Levo Comp
Technically my wife’s bike. I use it on maybe 5% of my rides. 

Three years ago
Knolly Fugitive LT (still have this frame)
KNOLLY Endorpin

No eBike 
No fat bike

Next two or three years?

Not sure what’s next for my analog go to bike.
Maybe a Fezzari La Sal Peak or Chilcotin 151

Might trade in the wife’s eBike for a step through paved bike path e-cruiser like the Specialized Turbo Como for her 

Maybe get me a more aggressive eBike like the Kenevo (I don’t see the point in light weight weak motored eBike)…. Or not. 

Definitely will still have a Fatbike. Probably will still have the Blizzard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socalstoic (Aug 14, 2019)

1 year ago:
Ibis Mojo 4
Ibis HD5
Yeti SB165

Now:
Ibis Ripley V4
Specialized Stumpy Evo S-Works (mulleted with WRP yoke)
Yeti SB165
Santa Cruz Heckler 2022 MX

In 2-3 Years:
Ibis Ripley V5?
Specialized Stumpy Evo S-Works (keep until an updated version comes out)
Santa Cruz Heckler MX (keep until an updated version comes out)
Next version of Specialized Kenevo SL (assuming it will have a stronger motor and can run mullet)


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am 64, retired with very limited space. My back up is a very light HT 120mm on 29.
My main bike is a 2021 Giant/Yamaha Stance E+. With + tires it works great every week,
snow, ice, whatever...


----------



## Socalstoic (Aug 14, 2019)

Varaxis said:


> View attachment 1984108
> 
> 
> ^ This was in 2018, 5 months after I got the emtb. Took a pic after I gave it its first full cleaning. The emtb made all those bikes redundant. They haven't been ridden since they were cleaned either, while the ebike was in the easiest to grab position.
> ...


Don Shoup was my professor back in grad school in the early 2000s. I don't think he had published the high cost of free parking yet. Funny seeing you mention that here. Also, good for you. It's hard to go our own way and buck the crowd.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

KRob said:


> Maybe get me a more aggressive eBike like the Kenevo (I don’t see the point in light weight weak motored eBike)…. Or not.


My light weight weak motored KSL both descends and climbs better than your Evil and Knolly, so there is that. 

But I do wish I had more power a lot of times. Not sold on this bike by any means.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RBoardman said:


> My light weight weak motored KSL both descends and climbs better than your Evil and Knolly, so there is that.


Maybe - a lot depends on rider skill and fitness - more than the suspension and geo- since you are comparing apples-and-oranges.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

jackshack said:


> My Levo experience reminds me of having a pet and then having kids. I thought I loved my pets a lot and then I had kids and the meaning of love intensified. I loved my Trek Fuel Ex and have great memories but I haven't taken it out since I bought the Levo. I did NOT see this happening - ever. I don't understand how one can own both a decent pedal and a decent pedal assist and go back and forth. Nothing against the pedal only but I find the assist to be so much more satisfying and just fun. I guess it all depends on how you ride the assist.


Funny, I have the exact opposite experience. My Turbo Levo is fun, but I don’t find it as satisfying as riding my enduro or DH bikes. The ebike feels sort of like riding moto where you just use power to smash through everything, whereas an acoustic bike requires a lot more finesse to manage technical features with leg power. Both fun but a fairly different riding experience.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I've generally found the most fun is being at extreme ends of the spectrum, so my stable consists of two bikes:

Schwinn Homegrown Sweetspot full suspension setup as a single speed. It's under 22 pounds and absolutely flies.
Husqvarna MC5 with modern geometry, a big battery, grippy tires, and upgraded suspension. It too absolutely flies, but in a totally different way.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> My light weight weak motored KSL both descends and climbs better than your Evil and Knolly, so there is that.
> 
> But I do wish I had more power a lot of times. Not sold on this bike by any means.


Well, you have me there, but I’m still interested in riding a regular bike for most rides. I might be interested in the Kenevo SL but for the type of riding I do when I do grab the eBike, I want full power (not that I use it all the time but it’s nice to have) and long range. 

If I were to give up on regular pedal bikes and I just wanted my regular rides to be easier without a lot of excess weight then yes they make sense.


----------

